# Podcast show on Walter Williams



## RamistThomist (Dec 21, 2007)

Williams is one of my favorite columnists to read. This should be an interesting podcast.
Walter Williams on Life, Liberty and Economics, EconTalk Permanent Podcast Link: Library of Economics and Liberty


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 21, 2007)

Williams is fabulous! I remember reading his books from the Conservative Book Club in the mid-80s.
Were you around then, Jacob? 

Just kidding!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 21, 2007)

Touche!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 21, 2007)

I love Walter Williams also. He writes some good stuff.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Very witty and intelligent. I always enjoy him on the rare occasion I listen to the Rush Limbaugh show and he's the guest.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 21, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Williams is fabulous! I remember reading his books from the Conservative Book Club in the mid-80s.
> Were you around then, Jacob?
> 
> Just kidding!



Are you serious? I have socks older than Jacob!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 21, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Williams is fabulous! I remember reading his books from the Conservative Book Club in the mid-80s.
> ...



That's at least 25 years old, for those who are wondering.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Very witty and intelligent. I always enjoy him on the rare occasion I listen to the Rush Limbaugh show and he's the guest.



In the early 1990's he was probably the main fill in for Rush. I always enjoyed listening to him, and he still occasionally fills in.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 22, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Williams is fabulous! I remember reading his books from the Conservative Book Club in the mid-80s.
> ...


 but who cares?

Man, Introduce me to your Dryer, Darner, and all around cloths washer. My kids find my socks and wear holes in them during one wearing. If they don't trash my socks the dryer casts one of two into the black hole of dryers. I am always buying socks.  I don't think I have a pair that is older than six months old.


----------

